# Problemen met IPW2200

## M@rijn

Ik heb hier enkele problemen met mijn WiFi netwerkkaartje (IPW2200, Centrino platform), ik heb de laatste versie ervan geinstalleerd (1.0.3), en heb een (sym)link gemaakt naar net.eth0 maar dat werkte niet, maar ook een link naar net.lo werkt niet. 

Ik krijg de kaart niet te zien in dmesg | grep -i eth. En met lspci staat onze draadloze vriend er gewoon bij. Iwconfig geeft geen eth1. Bij het uitvoeren van een iwconfig en ifconfig op eth1 geeft hij aan dat het device niet gevonden kan worden. Wat is het probleem?

Kernel:

2.6.11-ck4 patched naar REISER4

Filesystem:

REISER4

Emerge info:

```

System uname: 2.6.11-ck4 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.10

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.4-r1 [2.3.4 (#1, Mar 28 2005, 18:53:17)]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.4-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.6.3, 1.9.4, 1.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r7

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.10-r4

virtual/os-headers:  2.4.21-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.nedlinux.nl/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://mirror.nutsmaas.nl/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow 3dnowex X aac aalib acl acpi acpi4linux alsa amd apm audiofile avi bash-completion bitmap-fonts bzlib ccache cdda cddb cdr cdrom crypt curl dga dio divx4linux dvd dvdread encode esd ethereal exif fbcon flac fortran fpx freetype gif gimp gpm gtk2 imagemagick imlib java jpeg justify libg++ libwww mad mime mixer mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mpeg4 msn ncurses network nls ogg oggvorbis opengl openssh oss pam pdflib perl png pnp python quicktime readline samba screenshot sdl spell sse ssl svg svga syslog tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xine xml xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS

```

----------

## polle

je hebt naast ipw2000  dit toch ook gemerged?:

ipw2200-firmware

----------

## M@rijn

Jup die is geinstalleerd (is eigenlijk vanzelfsprekend, is namelijk 1 van de dependencies).

----------

## Stefan de Groot

Heb je ook de modules geladen?

----------

## M@rijn

 *Stefan de Groot wrote:*   

> Heb je ook de modules geladen?

 

Zeer zeker, alles word gewoon (goed) geladen. Enkel ik krijg op geen enkele contact met die kaart.

----------

## M@rijn

een kleine update:

Ik dacht gelezen te hebben dat IPW2200 niet werkte met de CK patchset, dus heb ik zelfstandig een kernel patched met reiser4 (2.6.11.7 + reiser4) echter doet hij het nog steeds niet, modules worden geladen, cat /proc/pci ziet gewoon de kaart maar voor de rest  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## heeckhau

Je kaart staat toch aan (hardwarematig)?

Je kan je netwerkaart immers uitschakelen in de bios of met een knop ergens op je laptop.

----------

## M@rijn

Ja de kaart staat aan, ik wilde daarnet even mijn dmesg bekijken maar die is waarschijnlijk te groot oid.

Ik krijg constant de volgende (of soortgelijke errors):

```
evbug.c: Event. Dev: isa0060/serio0/input0, Type: 0, Code: 0, Value: 0

```

Kan ik op een andere manier dmesg rippen? En wat is die error precies?

----------

## M@rijn

dmesg probleem gefixed ik heb dmesg | grep ipw gedaan en ik kreeg de volgende foutmelding:

```

ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.0.3

ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2004 Intel Corporation

ipw2200: Detected Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection

ipw2200: ipw-2.2-boot.fw load failed: Reason -2

ipw2200: Unable to load firmware: 0xFFFFFFFE

ipw2200: failed to register network device

ipw2200: probe of 0000:01:01.0 failed with error -5

```

En dan.....  :Sad:   :Confused: 

----------

## polle

probeer dan eerst dit eens na dat je geboot bent:

 rmmod ipw2200

 modprobe ipw2200

----------

## M@rijn

 *polle wrote:*   

> probeer dan eerst dit eens na dat je geboot bent:
> 
>  rmmod ipw2200
> 
>  modprobe ipw2200

 

Gedaan maar geen resultaat hij blijft met de error hangen.

----------

## coax

Dit al geprobeerd?

http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/#issues

----------

## coax

Blijkbaar niet ...

----------

## M@rijn

zeker wel maar het probleem is in principe opgelost, het zat hem in de directory voor de firmware deze word standaard bij het emergen in een verkeerde map gezet, dus even opnieuw in de goed map zetten en klaar was ik......

----------

